# Is frazee brand paint any good?



## Doug Crf (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi I am just wondering if Frazee paint is any good.
We have a Frazee paint store about two miles from
here and the Ben More and Dun Edwards stores
are about 25 miles away.
I am wondering if the drive would be worth it or is 
Frazee paint just fine?
Thanks Doug


----------



## simmons (May 9, 2006)

If it's only twenty five miles to D-E or Ben Moore, go for it! The last time I used Frazee was on a union job and we didn't have a choice in the matter(it wasn't a pleasant experience). Dunn-Edwards is probably a good choice for you if you need a good to very good quality finish. B-M if you need a very good to premium finish...


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Frazee is Fine*

Save your money and your gasoline.

Frazee paint is fine and compares to any other high quality manufactured brand.


----------

